# (( I think color is reduced ))



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

I think my young Oriental Frill color is reduced ... father is reduced split and mother is FS. As I read in the web she is a hen..


​


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes that would make her a hen


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, reduced is a sex-linked mutation and this bird would have been a hen if it was a reduced bird, but it is NOT.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

amumtaz said:


> Yes, reduced is a sex-linked mutation and this bird would have been a hen if it was a reduced bird, but it is NOT.


Arif, you're saying it's not reduced right? Anyhow, could you take a look at the thread I posted asking about the color of a particular roller? Thanks


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, I am saying this bird is not reduced...It is a typical Toy Stencil.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

amumtaz said:


> Yes, I am saying this bird is not reduced...It is a typical Toy Stencil.


I'm sure she is blue reduced, here is another pic from the same breed. 

http://im14.gulfup.com/2011-12-08/1323360262691.jpg


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Albannai said:


> I'm sure she is blue reduced, here is another pic from the same breed.
> 
> http://im14.gulfup.com/2011-12-08/1323360262691.jpg


The original bird is not reduced blue. It's got that bronzing in it and toy stencil looks to be correct. 

That second bird you posted is nothing like the original bird. 

This is a reduced blue/black


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Could this expression not be a combination of both? The blue parts of the bird does seem to be somewhat 'reduced' in nature to me (not quite blue / dark enough). But then I am not an expert in reduced as I have never bred them myself, and could very possibly be wrong.

I do agree that FS and/or TS is probably present to cause the white band in the tail (which is never caused by reduced) and the bronzed and washed out pattern areas are also inconsistent with plain reduced birds.


----------

